# Search doesn't work in tapatalk



## dsbroussard (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone else having trouble with the search in the mobile app tapatalk? I'm searching words that should pull up like, maverick, uds, ....... even tested with the obvious word, smoke. All that comes up is there are no words that match your search.....or something like that.


----------



## lisa cruisngrrl (Nov 5, 2014)

Noticed search didn't work and I can not log in with tapatalk either


----------

